# Arahanga



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

New Zealand train ferry built on the Clyde by Upper Clyde Shipbuilders in 1971 at the former Clydebank yard of John Brown photographed shortly before trials.
She had a career of about 30 years before suc***bing to Indian breakers.
Beside her is one of the CLYDE class standard general cargo ships,VARDA.These were amongst the last ships built at Clydebank before overtaking oil rig building.The yard is now razed.All that remains is the big hammerhead crane to be the centrepiece of Queen/s Quay a massive leisure and retail complex.


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Three photos of "Arahanga" in her workaday role at Picton in 1995.
Originally she only carried truck drivers accompanying their vehicles, but in later years she was converted to enable her to carry up to 100 foot passengers.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice shots-she had a good career.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

Especially she manteined her name for all her life!!!


----------

